
Do They Know Its Europe - 0x23
http://dotheyknowitseurope.eu/
======
duxup
What is this?

I'm on mobile, I just see a countdown.

~~~
sr7201
This is old news. The former Brexit deadline was may 22nd, and this is what
this (slightly misleading, to say the least) website is counting down to.

Not sure what I find funnier - that Brexit was delayed to october 31st, making
this invalid, or that it takes 306kb to display a counter ;-)

~~~
duxup
Thanks!

